
The Ultimate Guide to Launching and Marketing Your Web App - ozzzy
http://www.minisprout.com/web-apps/the-ultimate-guide-to-launching-and-marketing-your-web-app/
======
pors
I find this advice way too generic, misses the real insight how to get
coverage etc.

